# Solved: Tomb Raider Legend Problem



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

I have reinstalled Tomb Raider Legend several times, with my computer in different configurations each time, but always with the same result: Once the lead-in video plays after starting the game, the game goes into the main menu, and my cursor is stalled on the approx. center of the screen. It will not move unless I continuously drag my mouse (Logitech MX 1000 cordless), which produces very occasional, jumpy movement in the direction in which I am dragging. Or, if I repeatedly click my mouse while dragging, I can speed the jumpy movement up a bit.

I have installed the latest drivers I can find for my sound and video cards, and my mouse. I have formatted my hard drive and reinstalled Windows, and have even gone out and bought a new sound card, after discovering that by disabling the audio driver in Device Manager, I could make the game behave normally (but with no sound, of course),(Can you tell that I am really motivated to play this game?) but all to no avail. There is apparently a conflict, but I'll be darned if I can find it.

I have a fairly new system, built myself, and have not experienced any problem quite so tenacious in a lot of years. My system has and currently does work fine in all other things I ask of it. I have played all the latest FPS games on this rig (Doom, Quake) with great results.

Following are my system specs. Anyone have any ideas?

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/22/2006, 08:06:48
Machine name: MAIN
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System name
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.4GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 288MB used, 2172MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 (2x, in SLI Mode)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6800
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_00C1&SUBSYS_98411462&REV_A2
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.8443 (English)
------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB X-Fi Audio [9000]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.1144 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/29/2005 19:16:24, 439680 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 1, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 128, 128
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 128, 128
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi
There is a new beta driver that supports you gpu and also toom raider (Legend) It may help.
Driver 84.43 beta.
Regards
Rex


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

SparksofBlue said:


> bought a new sound card, after discovering that by disabling the audio driver in Device Manager, I could make the game behave normally (but with no sound, of course),(Can you tell that I am really motivated to play this game?)


Welcome aboard!

Tried turning down the hardware acceleration level of your sound card?


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

Nope, haven't tried that one yet. Thanks.


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

To RexGrant: Thanks. Gave it a try, but no joy.


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

RT said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Tried turning down the hardware acceleration level of your sound card?


Gave that a try on each available setting down to No acceleration at all, but that didn't seem to do the trick either! This one is definitely odd. I am seeing no problems whatsoever except in this game.

BTW Thanks for the welcome. This looks like a great forum. Glad I found it.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi again SparksofBlue.
For the past two or three month I have been running my X2-4800+2 7800gt with 82.12 beta the last two forceware I had a simular expeariance to what you have but with Farcry. I uninstalled 84-21 and re installed The 82.12 beta and All is now well.
All I can say is the best of luck.
Rex.


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello again yourself RexGrant ,

Cool. (Sorry to hear about your past troubles... But, thanks for sharing the experience.) I will explore that further.

Thanks again.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Not sure where you are located SparksofBlue, Eidos has a patch for the game but it is for *European versions* of the game only.

If you need the patch:

http://www.eidosinteractive.co.uk/support/index.html


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

One other thing 
Shoulda mentioned this first, really.

If you have the Next Generation graphic feature turned on, turn it off in the Display option. Since this is happening only with this game, that's something to consider.

I'm running a P4 2.0Ghz with 1 Gig of RAM and a 6800GS (only one, though  )

I can enable Next Gen, but the FPS drop is too hard to live with, even slows down game menu selections I have noticed. Use the arrow and Enter keys to navigate the menu if your mouse is too dodgy.

If that's no help be sure to try rexgrant's driver suggestion. I've got the 82.12 drivers as well and it runs fine as long as Next Gen is off.


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi RT,

Well, I'm from the good ol' US of A. Northwest WA State, to be exact, so I don't think that patch would be appropriate.

In regards to 82.12, I couldl't find that, but I tried 81.98; No joy though.

And Next Gen has definitely not been part of the equation. 

I haven't tried this yet, but since the Demo ran beautifully on my machine, I've been toying with (at my wife's suggestion) trying the trl.exe from the demo (if there is one. I haven't looked yet!). I have finally gotten a response from Securom. They sent me a new .exe to try out, but that hasn't worked out yet either. 

Hey, thanks so much to you and RexGrant for at least giving some thought to my plight. It has most definitely been appreciated.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

OK, so NO patch for you!  (apparently the patched version is the US version, it was released about a week after the European game)

You're welcome, for sure, but I would rather see you enjoying Tomb Raider goodness than posting, if you get my meaning.
Kinda sucks when you pay for a game and can't get it to run, even when you're up to spec.

Drivers...are you looking at your cards' brand site or nvidia.com?
My brand (EVGA) lists 81.98 as the recommended, I got the 82.12 version from Nvidia.

You can get it here if you want to try it:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1288

Maybe it has something to do with your SLI setup, I don't have a clue in that arena.
Also I would attempt to contact Eidos, if the drivers don't work out.


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

It's working...finally. But, better late than never, I always say. The solution was indeed the sound card. Apparently, the game seems to have some problem with my Creative Sound card(s). I originally had an Audigy Platinum, but when I started having this problem, I bought and installed an X-Fi, thinking the old Audigy was the prob... not so. All Creative (or the combination of my equipment setup and Creative) was it. I disabled the X-Fi driver in Device Manager and switched to the AC-97 onboard sound, installed the driver for that and "poof", problem solved!

Go figure. You just never know what you're going to run into with a computer. Bummer about the X-Fi, but I'm sure it will come in handy in the future.

Thanks much for the advice. I'm glad I ran into you all. 

All the Best,

Greg


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Good to hear!  
I hope you enjoy the game (though it's a bit short)

Nvidia and Creative have been known to conflict often, but you'd think they'd be working to ensure stuff like this doesn't happen to broaden customer satisfaction. Esp with hardware as new as you have.

You can mark this thread solved if you wish, even though you solved it.
Look to the Thread Tools button, top of your first post.


SparksofBlue said:


> Go figure. You just never know what you're going to run into with a computer.


Now there's a quote for the ages! 

Best of luck to you, Greg!


----------



## SparksofBlue (Apr 22, 2006)

Thank you, kind Sir.

All the Best to you, too.


----------



## jaime_tnl (Aug 2, 2006)

my answer to all users with a cordless combination...

I tried everything to play Tomb Raider Legend how it's supposed to be played, but my keyboard and mouse kept interfering!
I use the Logitech LX3000 keyboard with the Logitech MX1000 laser-mouse. they use the same reciever and probably use the same frequency. so every time I had to make Lara run and I barely touched the mouse, Lara would stop.

after fiddling with videocard-investigation, soundcard-installation or trl.exe-configuration  I came to the conclusion that nothing was gonna work. my last attempt involved getting my old (but still VERY functional) Logitech keyboard from under my bed. I connected it in stead of the cordless one and away were my problems 
if I had known before...  

Jaime, the Netherlands


----------

